# rescues adoptions out of state



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We have a possible adoption in CO right now, but the adoptors have to come to TX and meet the dog and take it home with them. We don't ship. This is a really rare event, normally we only do in state adoptions.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And Cosmo was an odd situation. The rescue was going to put him to sleep.....and we kinda went behind their backs (while they kinda looked the other way).


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

We adopt out of state if they are willing to come and pick up. We do not do transport ourselves but will now look into the yahoo group if it arises again. We rescued a litter of Saint Bernard pups and they are as far as Maine, Vermont and New York in their forever homes...(We are in OH). Everyone traveled the complete distance to get them. We even hooked two families up and they picked up for the other and paid for the gas.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We as well will adopt out of state if the adoptee is willing to come pick up the dog .. so we can meet the people.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I know we adopt out of state people as long as a Golden rescue in the area that the people are from can do a home visit for us as well as the people are willing to come to us to pick up the dog, if approved.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Our group covers New England, parts of NY and parts of NJ...if someone is out of our area we will at least try to help them out with finding another rescue who does cover theirs.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I know Midlands will adopt out of state.. We just have to arrange a home visit and the people have to come meet the dogs...


----------

